
Q Vault – An open source secret manager - lanecwagner
Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qvault.io<p>Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Q-Vault&#x2F;qvault<p>Q Vault is a new open source password manager built using electron, javascript, and vuejs. The goal was to create an open source password manager that:<p>1. Is user friendly<p>2. Secure enough to store cryptocurrency<p>3. Has built-in optional cloud storage backups<p>4. Can be used offline<p>5. Can require a physical key for extra security (Plastic Cards with QR Code used for dual encryption)
======
0x54MUR41
Hi lanecwagner,

Congratulation for releasing Q Vault!

If I am not mistaken, that project is your work. It's better to put "Show HN"
on your post title and link to the project.

"Show HN" is a way to share something that you've made on HN as mentioned on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

